# No Limit Hooker quick report or actually Teaser.



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Just snuck into a hotel to use the computer. Got back early today after an unbelievable occourance happened this morning trolling. I'll give the full report and have awesome pics when I get back in town. The person working here keeps walking by and giving me bad looks. Pool felt really good though. 

It has something to do with a first on my boat.

Tim


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

first billfish leadered?

how were the seas?


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

That's what I am guessing- Tim got his first billfish on his boat and I guess a blue!!


----------



## davesbbq (May 11, 2005)

Went out with Tim for overnighter had a great time... i will let him give the report....what a blast!!


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

yellowfin???


----------



## agulhas (Jul 27, 2004)

swordfish wearing a hooters shirt


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

My guess is first blue!! Or large yellowfin behind the shrimp boats. Looking forward to the pics. We saw your truck as we came back in Port A this weekend. 

Scott


----------



## Moose (Jul 25, 2005)

Whats Up there Oz-JR??? Teasers!!! LOL

Congrats man


----------



## grunt (Jul 25, 2006)

teasers are for trolling !!!
POST UP!


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Moose said:


> Whats Up there Oz-JR??? Teasers!!! LOL
> 
> Congrats man


He might have also caught "HIS" nemesis the 40+lb Bull Dolphin......


----------



## Buda Blue Water Boy (May 24, 2004)

*Mako*

I am going to guess an 8' Mako!!!


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Guess...Sail


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

he said, "an unbelievable occourance happened".........

........"a first" (on his boat anyway)

billfish, yellowfin, dorado, makos, are all 'believable', IMO............

now a yellerfin wearin' a t-shirt????!!.............. maybe!?

lol!


----------



## Guppie (Mar 29, 2006)

Mermaid caught on the troll.


----------



## Buda Blue Water Boy (May 24, 2004)

*Still Think*

I'm still going to go with the 8' Mako!!!


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Is it a Spotted Salemander? If so, put it back in the San Marcos river....I won't tell anybody.


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

Maybe Amy went and he didn't take any pics of her? na that couldn't have happened


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm thinkin' state record Gaspergou now (shotr with a bow offshore)........or maybe a big snappin' turtle?


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

*Fish*

Maybe he caught a double breasted mattress thrasher shark.


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

i thnk he got caught by the coasties wearing Amy's swimsuit...lol......

My guess is a big ol BLUE!


----------



## Crazy fisher (Apr 13, 2006)

I think he saw Amy on the NYATI boat..lol


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

Guessing he hooked a flying fish trolling?????


----------



## agulhas (Jul 27, 2004)

3 pgs and he hasn't even posted

"i think he caught a bunch of 2coolers"


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

just imagine if coastal owned a lure company....


----------



## makoman2 (Jan 14, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> just imagine if coastal owned a lure company....


I thought he did ? (Amy) LOL


----------



## Crazy fisher (Apr 13, 2006)

still waiting..:}


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Come on already!!!!!!!!!!!! It's been over 24 hours...........

Surrender the Booty!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## makoman2 (Jan 14, 2006)

Who's booty? which booty?


----------



## davesbbq (May 11, 2005)

shoot... i was there and i am waiting for his report and some awesome pics...lol


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

Who besides Coastal can get over 3,000 views for a post with no information?


----------



## agulhas (Jul 27, 2004)

it's becuase the photo icon is attached to the post.


----------



## hbat065 (Dec 18, 2004)

It is NOT Tim that is getting the views. It is his lady

Joe


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Awww MAN! I scrolled all the way thru 4 pages of "who, what, where" because of that stupid picture icon!!!!!!!!!:frown: 

Comon Tim!!!! SURRENDER THE BOOTY!! Afterall, it IS your motto!!


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

Still Waiting


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

I think he got busted at the motel...


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

The pool is full of scales. I guess he caught a chupacabra. I just hope Amy was there to pose with it...:ac550:


----------



## SKSOUTH (Jul 9, 2006)

I bet he's gonna love it when he sees this thread! He caught a lot of folks attention, that's for sure.


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

4700 views, 36 posts....


----------



## SKSOUTH (Jul 9, 2006)

WAHOO-YAHOO said:


> 4700 views, 36 posts....


5522 views, 37 posts

Anybody remember why we came here in the first place?


----------



## makoman2 (Jan 14, 2006)

SKSOUTH said:


> 5522 views, 37 posts
> 
> Anybody remember why we came here in the first place?


Maybe it has something to do with these fish?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

SKSOUTH said:


> 5522 views, 37 posts
> 
> Anybody remember why we came here in the first place?


the thought of seeing some amy pics?


----------



## BigMikes809 (Oct 23, 2005)

One time not long ago my son ased, "hey dad, know how to keep a moron in susspence?"
I asked "how?"
He said "I'll tell you nect week!"
BigMike


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

Somebody put out an APB on Coastal and get his but to a @#@$#@ computer already. We are all going through Amy withdrawl.LOL


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

You know how to drive a moron crazy? Put him in a round room and tell him to pee in the corner.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

This just might be some type of record, over 6,600 views with nothing in the thread. LOL


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Talked to Tim a few hours ago and I think he will be back Sun to share the story--It's a good fish tale but I don't think Amy is in any of the pics.DOH!


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

I know he went off today, and he went back to spend some QT with AMY...LOL
Got cut off on his cell b4 I could find out....lol
For some reason he is the only person in his life that realizes that he has his prioritys straight...ha


----------



## budlight_boy (Mar 21, 2006)

Tim we are all waiting...Post Please


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Anybody knows the record on number of views to a thread ???


----------



## King Bling (Mar 10, 2006)

Aww, Man! I thought I was late to a party, but I see it hasn't even started yet. Alright now this thread will get an another 5,000 views on Sunday.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Some one call the coast guard Tim is missing in action. My bet is he caught a really bad sunburn.


----------



## Drifter645 (Jul 28, 2004)

Okay, I talked to Tim this afternoon. He said the pictures will be posted tonight. Hang tough guys. This is going to be a good one for sure. 

Alan


----------



## Drifter645 (Jul 28, 2004)

9,476 views at this time and no pictures. This is worse than American Idol and the guy says, "We will find out the winner after this commercial break. The anticipation mounts, then nothing. But it will happen folks.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

time is up, post the thread.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Man, I feel like a kid in a candy store, I (we) can't wait much longer. Please Tim, let 'em be good! :birthday2


----------



## Crazy fisher (Apr 13, 2006)

"chingado".....tim I'm Still Waiting. Pleeeeeeeeeese Post! I'm Going Crazy


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

This is pretty crazy!!!!

Amy has us all spellbound. She really should try to do something with it. I'm sure a few bucks can be made off us.

Or better yet, she should start her own fishing show.


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

hmm i read 6 pages learned jack **** and there are 6 others viewing yeap awesum MIKEW, shanker, spanishfly33 and war cat you are all busted


----------



## MIKEW (Aug 18, 2004)

Caught me Mitchell!!!! What can I say.........................I just wanted to see some fish pics.........


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

yeap i think thats what we're all here for..


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Tim,

I saw your boat at the slip on Saturday morning in Port A at about 0615. I was fishing Port A with a buddy who's boat was right next to your's (Grady 25). I looked but never saw you, I was going to introduce myself since we never seem to run in to one another on the street in RR. Your motor was running but no one seemed to be on-board. We left shortly thereafter. As we were coming in Sat. afternoon, I saw you with your rig in the ferry line. Oh well, maybe next time. Can't wait to see what you got into, we just caught Kings.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I vote to close this thread, so he has to make a new one and we dont have to check every 5 minutes.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

I 2nd the closeing of this,keep wasting time to look is geting old.


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

Every time I check this thread I think this is it but all I get is another hook set in my upper lip. Come on Coastal we've waited long enough. 61 and still counting.


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

11,421 views and 64 replies...come on Tim you are torturing us bro!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations Tim! You've managed to keep us on the hook for 4 days now......hwell:


----------



## makoman2 (Jan 14, 2006)

Come on Tim .let the cat out of the bag!


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

Tim is the Master Troller. He has been trolling for a week now and you guys are stilll biting. :rotfl:


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Im sorry bout the late post but have been extremely busy.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

lets see neighborhood of 15,000 views and no report yet?? This guy has got something
going on . is it the bait he uses??????????


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

Tim posted a report on a separate post. It was worth the wait.

gary


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

good ol tims misadventures


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

what made you want to bring up a 3 year old thread? hwell:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> what made you want to bring up a 3 year old thread? hwell:


x2


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

I bet he was going through Coastal's old threads looking for bikini pics. :biggrin:


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

had me going. I thought he was back in action! LOL


----------



## Team Binnion (Jun 3, 2004)

*x3*



Main Frame 8 said:


> x2


X3


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

i was actually going through some of m profile and saw it down there, and started reading it. pretty neat read. miss the old reports. just a little something different. maybe its the heat melting my brain.. i dont know! LOL!!


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

*Need Bikini Pics!!!*

In honor of Coastal, this thread needs a bikini pic bad. I can't stand contunually checking and being disappointed!!! So here it is. It took 8 pages.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Tim you owe me a lunch? I just wasted mine looking for something I never found!


----------

